# Worldâ€™s Most Expensive Nail Polish



## Nolee (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:
I believe that everyone, if given the chance and of course the money, is willing to spend a fortune just to look good and feel good. Some nail-freaks out there would spend wads of cash just for the perfect manicure and pedicure. But would you spend $250 for a bottle of sheer nailpolish for your nails to wear traces of platinum dust in it? I know some mad people who can actually say YES. Or even, â€œI WOULD!â€ 
Allure Magazine, John Matthey ( platinum supplier ), PGI, and Essie Cosmetics have collaborated to produce the highest of the high end nail polish. $250 is actually a â€œtoned-downâ€ price, since its first bottleâ€™s top and base were platinum in compositionâ€¦.

Initial price? Hello! $ 55,000 a bottle!

My final sayâ€¦ I hope â€œI WOULDâ€ doesnâ€™t dry up too quickly!







Source http://indiatimes.com/
seriously, would u buy a nail polish in such price?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 29, 2006)

HOLY CRAP. NO. I wouldn't spend that much for ONE makeup item, I don't care WHAT it is (Unless it turns me into (Pre pregnancy - when she was super hot) Britney Spears or something).

That's crazy.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 29, 2006)

if I was rich... I luv platnium! but on real life...no way!


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

if i had buttloads of money to spend on whatever i wanted, i would totally buy it. then again, i would probably just buy one of every new product i ever read about that sounded cool...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Holy crap! Not unless the platinum can be removed and make a ring or pair of earrings *lmao*


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW! $250!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW! definitely. i can't believe that!


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict*



I' m sure Paris Hilton will get it soon !!!!!!!


----------



## Lindabear (Jun 29, 2006)

if i was rich but right now all nail polish must be 15 and below :] unless i come across a really speacial one


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! That's sooo much money!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah LoL that's what I'm saying. And it comes with a complimentary diamond to put in the ring LoL

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Holy crap! Not unless the platinum can be removed and make a ring or pair of earrings *lmao*


----------



## LilDee (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.. yeah, not in 250 years


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 30, 2006)

$250?! That's insane! I guess if anyone was to use it, they can show off their nails and say "I'm platinum baby!"

For that amt of money, I rather buy all the MAC stuff I can get my hands on. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 30, 2006)

$250 it better damn do my taxes and my dishes for the rest of my life.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I'd like to say that I wouldn't buy it even if money were no object, but since I've never had any money who knows what kind of stupid crap I might buy. There will be some rich b*tch that will....that's for sure.


----------



## Leony (Jun 30, 2006)

OMG, I think it's stupid.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoOoRy* Source http://indiatimes.com/
seriously, would u buy a nail polish in such price?








No.


----------



## Nolee (Jun 30, 2006)

haha, i know!

for me, i'd get the whole armani cosmetics counter





Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* For that amt of money, I rather buy all the MAC stuff I can get my hands on. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

If I was rich enough I would buy it for the sake of it, along with the ridiculously priced perfume and all other fickle items!


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 1, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Nolee (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* Wait a minute. I googled Essie and I could not find this $250.00 nail polish. What is the colour? Where can you buy it? im not sure hun, i read the article and thought it was interesting so i had to share it




u may wanna contact the source and ask them about it, they should have the info or at least some info!

www.indiatimes.com


----------



## Marisol (Jul 2, 2006)

Dang.. that is expensive.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 2, 2006)

thants insane,and who ever buys it is insane and rich


----------



## pieced (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* $250 it better damn do my taxes and my dishes for the rest of my life.









That's so right...


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 2, 2006)

That's just stupid...even if I was insanely rich...I could think of better ways to spend my money. I'd rather get a nice manicure somewhere and donate the balance if it was just burning a hole in my pocket. good grief


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

Ohmagawd!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 3, 2006)

No way, not even if I was the richest person alive...Id prefer to spend my money on other things besides nail polish..like hair products and mu


----------



## ecstasia (Jul 3, 2006)

Definitely not. Not even if I had the money. Unless it could give me lipo at the same time.

-- Lissi


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. I'm not a nail person, by any means. I go to the nail shop and get a $50 acrylic manicure and I'm good to go. I would never spend $250 on anything nail related, just because I don't care enough.. I'm totally content with a regular manicure. Now, if it were a LE make up product that I was totally in love with.. that's another story lol j/k.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 3, 2006)

If I was rich. I could never justify paying that much for one little bottle of nail polish.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't - no how, no way...I could by me a cute purse or pair or shoes for that....not even if I was rich - that is a strait out waste of money HAHA!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2006)

uhm...NO i think NOT!!!


----------



## michko970 (Jul 3, 2006)

mmm yeah, I don't care how rich I was, no way in hell.haha


----------



## David (Nov 19, 2006)

And I thought Estee Lauder polish was expensive at 18.00 a bottle.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 19, 2006)

Depends , if I really liked the color then I would buy it


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 9, 2006)

NO! sounds like such a waste..I could be rich like bill gates and i wouldn't do that. just silly...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sheesh, no way!


----------



## lady.stardust (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, what a waste of money that would be.


----------



## xdeadgiveaway (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I wouldn't. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 12, 2007)

No. For $250, I'd get some nice platinum highlights in my hair.

For $55,000, I'd buy a horse and name him Platinum.


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 14, 2007)

I can think of a lot of beauty things I would rather have for $250 than one bottle of probably ugly nail polish. Unless I never had to polish my nails again and they stayed perfect forever.


----------

